# Mix schönste deutsche Politikerinnen Teil II 10x



## Etzel (4 Dez. 2009)

Andrea Ypsilanti(SPD), nochmal, weil die wohl schönste: Gabriele Pauli(Freie Union), Manuela Schwesig(SPD), Sahra Wagenknecht(Linke), Lucy Redler(Parteilos), Kerstin Kaiser(Linke), Sabine Bätzing(SPD), Natalie Rickli(SVP, Schweiz, ist ja, wie gesagt, auch deutschsprachig.).
Da soll einer nochmal sagen(auch angesichts Teil I) Politik ist langweilig...



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2009)

Netter Mix :thx: dir


----------



## Franky70 (4 Dez. 2009)

Ich würde mich gerne von der Pauli regieren lassen...
Dankeschön.


----------



## General (4 Dez. 2009)

Sind schon ein paar nette dabei 

 schön


----------



## astrosfan (7 Dez. 2009)

Wieder ein netter Mix :thx:


----------



## fredclever (31 Okt. 2010)

Danke


----------



## Saftsack (31 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die Damen Schwesig und Bätzing


----------



## tobacco (6 Nov. 2010)

ACH JA MIT FRAU PAULI WÜRDE ICH SCHON MAL NICHT NUR ÜBER POLITIK REDEN !!!


----------



## dumbas (6 März 2011)

so schön kann Politik sein! Thx


----------



## HansJBraun (8 März 2011)

Frau Pauly: SCHÖN und SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2011)

schöner Mix


----------

